# hull ideas for jet jon



## Wood_Duck (Nov 14, 2013)

Its not going to be a rapid build due to finances but I have procured an SL750 jet ski to lend itself to a jet Jon. I'm having trouble deciding the hull route though being on a budget. Initial plans are a new 1542 alumacraft which can be had for $1200. 1448s will run me more around $1600+. I can get a 1436 but I'm afraid of stability although it'd save half the price almost. While I'm shopping used as well, I've noticed there are pretty much no jons except 32-36" bottoms unless you buy a package. I'm also considering a 14-15' vhull. I can find those all the time for $200-400 used. Not sure how they'd perform though. So any thoughts?


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've seen a few jet john builds where they used small boats, like 12 ft, and they were flat bottom. On all those builds, they spliced the jet ski hull into the boat hull.


----------

